# Mustang Poem I wrote



## free_sprtd

awwww I like that! thanks for sharing


----------



## Green Jasper

Dude!!! Thats so rad. I like it a lot.


----------



## DarkChylde

Very nice!

You should 'just jot' more down, you have talent!


----------



## PoptartShop

Very good, I like it!


----------



## Philnj

Very good
Phil


----------



## smrobs

Very good and that is how it feels to ride a mustang too. Like flying over the land with freedom you've never felt before.


----------

